# finding reproduction spiral shocks



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone been happy with the reproduction spiral shock absorbers available? Hugger performance makes them. Also available at Ames, among others.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I used the front repros on my '64 GTO. They were more than 1" too short, so the shock reached the end of travel before the suspension moved all the way down. The incorrect spiral shocks were 16 1/4" long from the lower mounting bracket to the tip of the stud on top. The original shocks are 17 1/2" long. The rubber bumpers on the upper A arms could not touch the frame with the repro shocks. 

Called Ames and they admitted some were made too short and agreed to replace them even though I bought them in '09. I noticed the problem a few months ago but didn't realize this would compromise ride quality like it did.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just read your message after already buying fronts and rear shocks (Hugger performance) on ebay. I wrote the sellers asking if there's a size issue. Hope I didn't make a mistake. Thanks for letting me know. Were those fronts you installed made by Hugger performance or Ames?


----------

